# Big Flounder Biting From The Pamlico Sound, NC



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Big flounder are being taken from the Pamlico Sound now. Here are some pics from a couple of friends that live down there, and fish it constantly!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

flounder is one of the great eating saltwater fish. but they do look a little funny.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like that big spotted sea trout too. And ditto on the flounder, they are delicious deep fried.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

are they easy to fillet? Ive never had one....
Hoping to change that in october...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Actually, they are. Never done one myself, but have seen others do it and it's not too hard.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Actually, they are. Never done one myself, but have seen others do it and it's not too hard.


I have caught a few "keeper" sized why down there before. But never kept one.... i will try keeping one this trip if i get into them! They are a fun fish to target. Any word on the drum cruising the surf yet? I know its early but normally start seeing some strays about now. Man those things pull hard,really hope i can get a few more of them this year.... and i know im not supposed to target them. But catching a small shark would absolutely make my vacation. And probobly my kids as well. And i plan on giving my crappie spot a try a couple different nites as well. I have not found them like i did that one trip again,YET!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The big ones are starting to bite, especially in the Pamlico and Currituck Sounds.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have filleted a few flounder and they are the easiest fish I have ever cleaned. The top of the fish is the most meat but both sides comes right off the ribs. I wonder if swimming sideways flattens their ribs or something. They are the best tasting too.
Rickerd


----------

